# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  > Интервью  >  Эксперты PHDays V – о безопасности и о себе

## CyberWriter

Крис Хаднаги        


                                    Принципы прикладной социологии все более активно используются злоумышленниками        


 


_В преддверии конференции_ _Positive Hack Days__ мы расспросили трёх разных спикеров о том, что интересного будет в их выступлениях на форуме и как они сами попали в профессию «информационная безопасность»._
подробнее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

